# Quantum Crypton Shotgun



## Wassermännchen (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin 
ich brauch mal eure Hilfe!
Ich wollte mir eine Rute für das Drop Shoten vom Ufer zulegen da bin ich über die Rute gestolpert
Kennt einer von euch die oben genannte Rute ?

Gruß Micha
*http://boddenangler.de/Quantum-Crypton-Shotgun-LM-270-m*


----------



## Der Hille (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Ja hab se jetzt ;-)

die Lh 240 7-40g


----------



## MarcinMaximus (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Die Rutennamen werden aber auch immer bekloppter.


----------



## nostradamus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

hallo,

ich habe sie auch in 7 bis 20 g und sie ist einfach geil!

gruß


----------



## Gloin (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Habe sie noch nicht gefischt, aber hier schonmal im Laden in der Hand gehabt, scheint gut verarbeitet zu sein und ist auf jeden Fall schön leicht und schnell in der Aktion. Halte die Rute für sehr gut, hatte bloß keinen Bedarf, war nur vom "tollen" Namen neuierig geworden...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Die Shotgun ist schon eine schöne Rute.


----------



## nostradamus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Hallo,

sehe ich auch so! fische sie wie bereits geschrieben im fluss mit spinner bis zu einer größe von 3 und sie steht ....

gruß


----------



## kaizr (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Ich hatte sie bei meinem Dealer auch in der Hand. Machte einen super Eindruck. Wenn du sie dir kaufst berichte mal davon. Würde mich brennend interessieren ob sie hält was sie verspricht.

MfG Fabian


----------



## Merlin (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Ich finde die Rute klasse.
Wenn du eine leichte handliche Rute mit einer schönen schnelle Aktion suchst ist die genau richtig.
Zum Drop Shoten vom Ufer ist die Shotgun wirklich gut


----------



## nostradamus (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Hallo,

ich nehme sie für einen fluss mit kleinen spinnern und dafür ist sie auch sehr gut. sehr sensibel aber dennoch hat sie ein schönes rückrat!

nosta


----------



## Shez (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Ist eine schöne Rute! In den längen unter 2,50 durchaus zum dropshotten und finesse Angeln verwendbar. Die 2,70 Version - 20 G Wurfgewicht hat faste eine semiparabolische Aktion und eignet sich für Forellen in Bächen ausgezeichnet. 

Gruß Shez


----------



## sbE (21. September 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

hallo,

ich steige gerade wieder in den sport ein und decke mich mit diversen ruten ein. ich bin nun auf die crypton shotgun aufmerksam geworden und kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden, ob ich ehr die l (2-20 gr) oder lm (5-30 gr) nehmen soll. 

zielgewässer: flacher bis 1,5m tiefer fluss langsam bis schnell fließend, teilweise auch bäche 
zielfisch: primär forelle, auch andere typische raubfische für solche gewässer (keine hechte, zander ehr selten)

am liebsten fische ich mit wobblern 3-5 cm, spinnern bis größe 3, diverse blinker oder auch mal nymphe mit etwas blei und fliege mit spiro.

sollte ich aufgrund des zusätzlichen strömungsdrucks lieber zur 5-30 greifen??


----------



## nostradamus (22. September 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

hallo,

ich fische die leichte version in einem fluss (eder) mit ähnlichen verhäl. und kann dir eher zu der leichten version raten, da es auch viel spaß macht, wenn du eine forelle am haken hast!

gruß


----------



## sbE (22. September 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich fische die leichte version in einem fluss (eder) mit ähnlichen verhäl. und kann dir eher zu der leichten version raten, da es auch viel spaß macht, wenn du eine forelle am haken hast!
> 
> gruß



welch zufall...habe gerade einen neuen thread gestartet, da der shotgun-thread mir zu speziell erschien für eine ehr allgemeine frage zum thema wg.

wie auch immer...danke für die antwort!  mit welchen wobblern angelst du? gerade hier könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eine zu feine rute bei entsprechendem strömungsdruck schnell fehl am platz ist...auch wenn sie zum auswerfen leichterer kunstköder besser wäre.


----------



## nostradamus (22. September 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

hallo,

ich fische hauptsächlich mit mepps bis zur gr. 3 und g.fische von 3 bis 10 cm! an wobbler nehme ich vornehmlich kleine! 

ich habe die rute jetzt 5 monate im einsatz und sie begeistert mich immer wieder! 

gruß


----------



## nostradamus (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

hallo,

ich habe gesehen, dass es sie gerade relativ günstig bei eb... gibt.

gruß


----------



## hm95 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal fragen was habt ihr denn so für Rollen an Eurer Shotgun? Da ich grad auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle für diese Rute bin wollte ich mal fragen was ihr so empfehlen könnt? max Preis wäre so 120 Euro.

Viele Grüße


----------



## nostradamus (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

hallo,

ich fische momentan eine quantum cabo auf der rute, aber ich habe auch sehr gute erfahrungen mit der backfire von browning gemacht

gruß


----------



## hm95 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, die Quantum cabo gefällt mir auch recht gut nur ist sie leicht über meinem Limit |supergri.


----------



## Luebbener (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Hab Sie mir heute zugelegt...einfach g...:k das Teil, als Rolle habe ich die Salsa dazu genommen, konnte einen guten Komplettpreis bei meinem Händler raushandeln. Schnur drauf und ab an meine Lieblingsstellen... Tagesausbeute 4 kleine Zander und nen kleinen Hecht - 2 Bisse mit ordentlichen Drill hab den Fisch jedesmal verloren, lag aber wohl daran das ich mich an das Verhalten der Rute im Drill noch gewöhnen muss - also Fazit absolute Kaufempfehlung !!!!


----------



## nostradamus (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

was haste bezahlt und welches modell hast du genommen?

nosta


----------



## strawinski (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

bei Askari 74€


----------



## nostradamus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

ist ok, aber bei eb... gibt es sie noch günstiger! 

#6


----------



## strawinski (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

als heutewar nix günstiger, im gegenteil


----------



## MoselBarbe (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

hab sie bei ebay auch nich günstiger gefunden???


----------



## nostradamus (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

hallo,

ich schau einfach mal nach! 

Ok er hat sie momentan nicht online!


----------



## MoselBarbe (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

welcher verkäufer soll das denn sein???  gruß ernie


----------



## nostradamus (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

hast eine mail

gruß


----------



## Lautertaler (7. März 2011)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Hallo Leute,
ich wärme mal den alten Thread auf.

Was mich interressieren würde  ist ob man die Shotgun 2,70m
LH mit einer Multirolle wie z.B. die Shimano Caenan 101 fischen kann.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Thema?

Gruß Lautertaler


----------



## angler jr. (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

ich frische noch mehr auf
habe die crypton shotgun 2,10m und 7-40gramm wg..
habe sie aufgrund der schonzeit nur mal zum stippen missbraucht..
hatte sie von nem kumpel abgekaut und auch mal in aktion bei barschen gesehen..
meine frage jetzt, könnte ich die auch für hecht und zander verwenden? 
oder lieber nicht?


----------



## Stxkx1978 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

klar kannst du sie dafür verwenden!
kaputt gehen wird sie nicht!
sie wird dir aber grenzen,bei einigen grosseren ködern zeigen.
das ist dir aber denke ich klar!
mittlere wobbler,gummifische usw kein problem!

habe die letzte zeit mit ner 7-30gr rute mit flach laufenden wobblern meine hechte gefangen!das geht ohne probleme!


Gruss
Daniel

fische aber normal mit ner 40-80gr rute auf hecht/zander


----------



## nostradamus (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

klar!

ich habe die 2,70m als ul. und fische mit ihr an der eder und sie hat mich noch nicht entäuscht. 55 Äsche und mehrere Forellen über 50 cm in einem fluss mit unter starker strömung..... |bla:|bla:


----------



## angler jr. (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

@ stuka
danke erstmal..
und ja das ist mir klar ich fische auch nicht so die riesen wobbler o.ä.
bin eher für kleine bis mittlere köder..
wollte halt nur wissne ob meine rute dann hecht und zander auch aushalten=)
aber danke für die schnelle antwort=)


----------



## taunus-westi (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Hallo Jungs,

ich wollte mir mal das Dropshotten aneignen und hab mir die Shotgun geholt. Jetzt such ich nur noch eine leichte Rolle die ungefähr um die 60 Euro liegt. 
Hat da jemand noch einen vorschlag?

Gruß Westi


----------



## bassproshops (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Hey

In dem Preissegement, bin ich absoluter Fan der Penn Sargus, nehm am besten Größe 2000 oder evtl. 3000...
Ebfalls zu empfehlen ist die Shimano Exage (;


----------



## nostradamus (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Hallo,

leg noch ein paar Euros drauf und hol dir die Fin *Inshore ...

Die *Penn Sargus ist aber auch gut. 
*
Nosta
*


----------



## taunus-westi (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Die Fin Inshore ist aber ganz schön schwer?!

An die Penn Sargus hab ich auch schon den ein oder anderen Gedanken verschwendet, wenn ich das nachste mal beim örtlichen Angeldealer bin test ich mal das Gewicht.

Danke


----------



## nostradamus (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

... dafür stabil und einfach nur gut verarbeitet und hat eine höhere übersetzung


----------



## Allround Angla (14. September 2012)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Ist die 20-40g version in 2.70m zum zanderangeln an Weihern geignet oder ist sie nicht hart genug


----------



## Dr. Fehlbiss (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Quantum Crypton Shotgun*

Ich hab auch so ein Teil in 2,40 m. Zum Spinnfischen auf Forellen und Barsche usw. ist das eine Top-Rute, die Spass macht. Bei größeren Fischen - ich hatte mal einen 60er Döbel mitten im Fluss gehakt - stösst sie aber an Grenzen.


----------

